# Enabled WiFi Calling on Lumia 950DS for T-Mobile.



## anubis23 (Feb 17, 2018)

I took off the file required due to missing registry entrys. will repackage the files needed and upload a new version. stay tuned.

Hey guys, attached is the file required to unlock VoLTE and WiFi-Calling on the Lumia 950DS and Lumia 950 (Att) for T-Mobile.  Before attempting these step, you will first unlock Mass Storage mode, using HeathCliff74's method using wpinternals here.

If you need VoLTE and WiFi calling enabled on the Lumia 950XL's take a look at nate0's work here.

*Disclaimer: Do this at your own risk. I am not responsible for damage incurred to your mobile device for these modifications. If you have problems, you can always replace the modified file with the originals and then use WDRT to reflash the NVI settings.*

*Things to Know:*
-For the DUAL SIM Models, I turned off the 2nd SIM slot from displaying in the upper left corner as I do not use it. SO DO NOT USE THIS METHOD POSTED HERE IF YOU NEED THE 2ND SIM SLOT WORKING.
-Also, another limitation right now for this method is, the 5GHz Wi-fi Calling in "WIFI ONLY" mode currently does not work, but the 2.4GHz works for now in WiFi ONLY. I am still working on this, but because of school, i haven't had much time to look into this seeing how it's my last semester. The rest of the stuff should work perfectly, Cellular Prefered, Wifi preferred, Wifi Calling OFF with IMS registration, etc...

*After successfully unlocking mass storage, boot to mass storage mode and replace the following files with the ones attached in the zip file.*
1. Back up the entire *ADC *folder in _\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles
_2. Back up the *modemconfiguration.cab* file in _\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\MMO\Multivariant
_
*After backing up the files in Steps 1 and 2:*
3. Delete the *ADC *folder in  _\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles_ and replace it with the ADC folder from the attached zip file.
4. Copy and replace the *modemconfiguration.cab* file from  _\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\MMO\Multivariant_ with the *modemconfiguration.cab* from the zip file.
5. Copy the *MO_VoWiFi_Operator_Name_15818.dll* file to _\Windows\System32\_ folder.
6. Restart the phone out of mass storage and wait for the prompt to restart your phone for a network update.

Thanks to HeathCliff74 for his awesome work with WPInterals and nate0 for findings on the Lumia 950XL's.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 17, 2018)

Cool.  I found a method that worked for this for me on the XL model here.  Use what you need from that if you want to make a guide...


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 17, 2018)

So both americans....


----------



## anubis23 (Feb 17, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Cool.  I found a method that worked for this for me on the XL model here.  Use what you need from that if you want to make a guide...

Click to collapse



Ok, i'll take a look thanks . Quick question thought, when you successfully unlocked VoLTE, when your in a call, did you have to set the HD Voice string manually? because for some reason the HD Voice string variable doesn't show up, even with the ims registration confirmed for the voice call.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 17, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> Ok, i'll take a look thanks . Quick question thought, when you successfully unlocked VoLTE, when your in a call, did you have to set the HD Voice string manually? because for some reason the HD Voice string variable doesn't show up, even with the ims registration confirmed for the voice call.

Click to collapse



No.  It was provisoned already I belive from the ADC files I replaced.  That key is burried somewhere in one of those files.

I am curious, how stable is your WiFi calling?  VoLTE works flawlessy for me, on occassion I get kicked off of ims registration before a call, but it comes back (probably signal related). But I have it enabled without Wifi calling, meaning the modem file I use does not enable wifi calling... I ask because I could not find the final entries for the nvi file to make VoLTE and WiFi calling both work reliably, at least from my perspective...


----------



## anubis23 (Feb 17, 2018)

nate0 said:


> No.  It was provisoned already I belive from the ADC files I replaced.  That key is burried somewhere in one of those files.
> 
> I am curious, how stable is your WiFi calling?  VoLTE works flawlessy for me, on occassion I get kicked off of ims registration before a call, but it comes back (probably signal related). But I have it enabled without Wifi calling, meaning the modem file I use does not enable wifi calling... I ask because I could not find the final entries for the nvi file to make VoLTE and WiFi calling both work reliably, at least from my perspective...

Click to collapse



I haven't been able to extensively test the configuration yet, but I used the mcfg_sw/hw from the Alcatel Idol 4s files to strip out its modem settings, then recreate then in the nvi format. i just finished enabling the volte now im looking into the hd voice string.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 17, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> I haven't been able to extensively test the configuration yet, but I used the mcfg_sw/hw from the Alcatel Idol 4s files to strip out its modem settings, then recreate then in the nvi format. i just finished enabling the volte now im looking into the hd voice string.

Click to collapse



Ah nice.  I used the 640 LTE tmobile nvi files....Yours might be better off since it is built more for W10M...Gonna keep an eye on this thread.  Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 2, 2018)

I have an Idol 4S if you need help. I really wish the 810 would work


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 8, 2018)

Any update? Steps taken? Its great you got it working, but post the deets man!


----------



## anubis23 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry about the wait. I uploaded the work that has been done so far. Haven't been able to continue with unlocking the 5ghz in WiFi Only mode because of school schedule so I posted what I have for now. Have fun .


----------



## anubis23 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Hi*



Talon Pro said:


> I have an Idol 4S if you need help. I really wish the 810 would work

Click to collapse



I have a Lumia 810 but unfortunately, i kind of took it apart for a reason unknown, it was a wonderful phone. It shouldn't be too hard to get WiFi Calling and VoLTE working on it if wpinternals works on it.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 12, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> I have a Lumia 810 but unfortunately, i kind of took it apart for a reason unknown, it was a wonderful phone. It shouldn't be too hard to get WiFi Calling and VoLTE working on it if wpinternals works on it.

Click to collapse



Problem is, it doesnt do LTE, it has hardly any bands and none that are actually 4G  Also, ive never been able to unlock it because i cant find the emergency files (i think its those), but havent tried with the 2.4 version yet.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 13, 2018)

Ok, so i followed your directions and after rebooting out of mass storage, i get the gears screen over and over and over. I do get the MS start image, but then gears and rebooting again. The progress bar doesnt move on the gear screen though.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 13, 2018)

@Talon Pro
You can access the full filesystem of the 950 or 950 XL using the sftp method.  I have been using that since long before we had mass storage publicly available and it works well.  Use swish sftp which integrates in windows explorer and directions from this guide here

In a nut shell:
Gain access to the file systems using Interop Tools app.
- In Interop Tools go the SSH--Account Manager and add an account. The account user name should be System.
- Tap the account System so it is highlighted and then tap templates to use.
- Tap enable full file system access with sftp. Then go to the template options and hit the authentication drop down setting it to password.
- Add the password (4 digit pin of your choice).
- Once your phone is on wifi, add an SFTP Connection under Swish. Set the user to system. Set the path to /c/. Once added double click it, trust the key, and login with the pin you set. Explorer will open with your phones files. The guide above is a bit more detail and additional info on sftp file system access made by snickler if you need.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 13, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @Talon Pro
> You can access the full filesystem of the 950 or 950 XL using the sftp method.  I have been using that since long before we had mass storage publicly available and it works well.  Use swish sftp which integrates in windows explorer and directions from this guide here
> 
> In a nut shell:
> ...

Click to collapse



Accessing the files wasnt an issue, but how do i get it out of the boot loop cycle now? WPI cant see it even.

Nvm, i was able to force it into flash mode (up, down and power) and then reboot and WPI saw and grabbed it locked the boot loader and im back into windows and it wants to restart to do the install.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 13, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Accessing the files wasnt an issue, but how do i get it out of the boot loop cycle now? WPI cant see it even.
> 
> Nvm, i was able to force it into flash mode (up, down and power) and then reboot and WPI saw and grabbed it locked the boot loader and im back into windows and it wants to restart to do the install.

Click to collapse



There is always a risk to unlocking a boot loader and enabling mass storage mode for Windows phones using Heathcliff74's tools, so it is good to know at least there is alternate way to access the file system on the 950 if we have to.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 13, 2018)

Now that im back in, neither SIM works at all.


----------



## anubis23 (Mar 13, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Now that im back in, neither SIM works at all.

Click to collapse



Hi there, which phone are you currently attempting this on? I remember something similar happened to me. I can try and recreate the problem later today after classes and I'll get back to you. I believe the steps included flashing the CustomerNVI file for the model via thor2 that fixed your issue. If you need your know back working asap, you can always replace the files and then restore the NVI data via thor2:

thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "FFU FIle for your phone.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -skip_flash -reboot


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 13, 2018)

anubis23 said:


> Hi there, which phone are you currently attempting this on? I remember something similar happened to me. I can try and recreate the problem later today after classes and I'll get back to you. I believe the steps included flashing the CustomerNVI file for the model via thor2 that fixed your issue. If you need your know back working asap, you can always replace the files and then restore the NVI data via thor2:
> 
> thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "FFU FIle for your phone.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -skip_flash -reboot

Click to collapse



Um, the thread is titled 950DS lol. Its not my main phone so i can deal with waiting a bit for a fix. I just booted it back to Mass Storage so reverse it, but ill wait till you get back to me later.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 14, 2018)

Any update?


----------



## anubis23 (Mar 16, 2018)

Talon Pro said:


> Any update?

Click to collapse



Hey there, sorry didn't get back to you as planned, I am about to recreate the steps now, will let you know if I was successful in recreating the issue that you have.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 16, 2018)

I undid everything and now the Messaging app works.


----------



## anubis23 (Mar 17, 2018)

@ Talon Pro I figured out what went wrong, i have to add some registry entries to the adc cab files and then i will repackage and update the original post. stay tuned.


----------



## Talon Pro (Mar 17, 2018)

Sweet, waiting...


----------



## Talon Pro (Apr 5, 2018)

Any progress?


----------



## Charkatak (Apr 25, 2018)

I have Lumia 950 Dual Sim version.   Is there a way to make some changes so that 2 sim cards will be working and visible?   Would be nice to have 2 versions of files for people that need 2 sim card support and for others that don't need it.


----------



## Mundoo (Oct 24, 2021)

Hey, you mentioned an attached zip file in the first post, but there's no zip attached? Is there another place I can grab it?


----------



## nate0 (Oct 24, 2021)

Mundoo said:


> Hey, you mentioned an attached zip file in the first post, but there's no zip attached? Is there another place I can grab it?

Click to collapse



Seems you did not read the post from the thread composer clearly or in its entirety, or you glazed over it too fast?  The author explained that there were registry entries that were missing.  The zip file he had up was removed. The cab files for altering NVI settings work together with the rest of the ADC provisioning files. The cabs alter more hw level settings while the provisioning xml files can build out the registry settings and other aspects of the OS as needed. It is likely there was a goal in mind that took too much time, because all the settings files (NV, xml, prov cabs, modem cabs, everything...) need to all be in tune the same way based on the hardware capabilities.  It is tedious to go through all the files and know them line by line just takes time unless one were to build a program to analyze it all easily .  I wish I could have spent many more days or hours on this as it was a real learning experience, but it was too time consuming....


----------



## Mundoo (Oct 24, 2021)

nate0 said:


> Seems you did not read the post from the thread composer clearly or in its entirety, or you glazed over it too fast?  The author explained that there were registry entries that were missing.  The zip file he had up was removed. The cab files for altering NVI settings work together with the rest of the ADC provisioning files. The cabs alter more hw level settings while the provisioning xml files can build out the registry settings and other aspects of the OS as needed. It is likely there was a goal in mind that took too much time, because all the settings files (NV, xml, prov cabs, modem cabs, everything...) need to all be in tune the same way based on the hardware capabilities.  It is tedious to go through all the files and know them line by line just takes time unless one were to build a program to analyze it all easily .  I wish I could have spent many more days or hours on this as it was a real learning experience, but it was too time consuming....

Click to collapse



Hmm, it was very late at night when I stumbled across this post.  I will admit I just read the entire first post and then skimmed all the replies afterwards.


----------



## nate0 (Oct 25, 2021)

Mundoo said:


> Hmm, it was very late at night when I stumbled across this post.  I will admit I just read the entire first post and then skimmed all the replies afterwards.

Click to collapse



It's OK. A file and method still exist if you're interested just follow up and read...


----------

